# Rogers Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3290 HD cable box failures?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Any one else had these boxes fail,
I'm up to my second box in less than 2 months, They have all failed.

They are the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3290 HD cable box.

The lights go off and refuse to reboot no matter what troubleshooting I do,
Just had the previous box replaced on Saturday and it was dead when I awoke on Sunday.

What is with these boxes?
Are they lemons?

They are coming tomorrow to replace this box yet again.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Rogers came again, Only this time they replaced my box with a really tiny box,
It's called the Scientific Atlanta DTV E940, It does seem to work better,
But, Boy is it ever tiny, Also no fancy PC outputs, Component or even a clock.

I was told that there is a real shortage of boxes right now and this is all they have.

I asked when will the real replacement be coming,
He said that that was it!!!, Holy crap, I hope they give us a discount on our bill then.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I hate all of them, particularly the way they shut off at random or do some sort of rebooting at inopportune moments.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The guy tested both TV cables for the two TV's,
They both seem to have an authorization problem.

But the 8300 box which we have on our first floor TV seems to deal with the problem
better because it is both digital and analog.

I suspect that my neighbourhood is more analog than digital,
Which is probably the source of the problem.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

So, The saga continues...
I've phoned Rogers and asked them to return my 3290 HD box,
The dinky little box they gave me to replace the 3290 HD box has no hookups for my VCR.

If it's a signal problem, Then I expect them to fix the signal rather than replace the box.
Considering I own the 3290 HD box, I expect to get another box with the same value or
greater value than the replacement box they gave me.

The box they gave me is a standard definition box.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've now been forced to post in the "Rogers Forum",
I can only hope to get someone from Rogers to fix the problem.

Never had this kind of problem with Bell.



> We own our boxes, But recently had the 3290 box stop working,
> Service came to fix the problem and replaced the 3290 box,
> A day later, The 3290 box failed again.
> 
> ...


----------

